# FreeBSD ichsmb



## Ofloo (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I get these errors I've never encountered before in my FreeBSD log


```
# dmesg | grep -i ichsmb
ichsmb0: irq 0x02 during -1
ichsmb0: irq 0x02 during -1
ichsmb0: irq 0x02 during -1
```

Anyone any idea what this error is about, I'm running FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p4 amd64.

I compiled generic kernel with


```
options                QUOTA
options                IPFIREWALL
options                IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options                IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options                IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options                DUMMYNET
options                HZ=1000
options                IPDIVERT
# drivers
device         sound
device         snd_hda
device         smbus
device         smb
device         ichsmb
device         coretemp
device         stf
```

and removed


```
options        COMPAT_FREEBSD32        # Compatible with i386 binaries
options        COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options        COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options        COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options        COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
```


----------

